# Afternoon - Computers, any good review material



## cabby (Feb 10, 2008)

Does anyone know of good review material for the Computer Section in the afternoon? What Schaum's books would be good to have in the arsenal.

thanks!


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Feb 11, 2008)

I didn't take the Computer Depth, but I started to study for it after I found out I passed taking Power. Then I realized what a geek I was becoming.

What I found that looked useful was:

Schaum's Computer networking, Computer Architecture, Software Engineering and Operating Systems.

Also (these are more expensive):

Computer Engineering: Hardware Design

by M. Morris Mano

• ISBN-10: 0131629263

• ISBN-13: 978-0131629264

Computer Organization and Design: The Hardware/Software Interface

by David A. Patterson , John L. Hennessy

• ISBN-10: 1558604286

• ISBN-13: 978-1558604285

Computer System Architecture

by M. Morris Mano

• ISBN-10: 0131755633

• ISBN-13: 978-0131755635

Software Engineering: Principles and Practice

by Hans van Vliet

• ISBN-10: 0471975087

• ISBN-13: 978-0471975083

Network Analysis, Architecture and Design

by James D. McCabe

• ISBN-10: 1558608877

• ISBN-13: 978-1558608870

Operating Systems: Internals and Design Principles

by William Stallings

• ISBN-10: 0131479547

• ISBN-13: 978-0131479548

Since I couldn't get myself to take the exam again, I can't say from experience what to expect. I made a few posts asking for input but got no responses.

Good luck!


----------



## adr (Mar 4, 2008)

In addition to EERM7 and NCEES sample problems, I used:

Digital design by Wakerly (referred a lot during test)

The Art of Electronics by Paul Horowitz (for a few of questions)

Used these for at least one question:

Computer networks by Peterson and Davie

Operating Systems by Silberschatz, Galvin

Software Engineering by Schach

Data Structures by Ellis Horowitz

Schaum's Computer Architecture

I also used digital design books by Mano (for Hamming codes) and Uyemura (for precharge/evaluate) during the prep

From the Wakerly book I read:

- Number systems &amp; codes

- Digital circuits (CMOS basics, fanin/fanout, transmission gates, three state outputs, BJT, basics of logic families)

- Combinatorial (k-maps, basics of hazards)

- Sequential (metastability, latches &amp; flip-flops, basics of synchronous state machines)

Th BJT explanation in Wakerly is the best I've come across.


----------

